# Climate change  carbon tax    26 to 34.50(?) per ton



## Brendan Burgess (13 Oct 2020)

Additional revenue to be used to 

€7.50 each year up to 2029

Eventually €100 per ton.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Oct 2020)

VRT regimes on artificially deflated CO2 emission levels 

Moving to a different regime from 1 January next. 

VRT relief for hybrids and electrical cars will expire as low CO2 emission cars will be low anyway. 

NOX surcharge to be raised. 

Motor Tax to be  adjusted.  1.6m in post 2008 regime.  Third motor tax table from 1 January WLTP test


----------



## Black_Knight (13 Oct 2020)

Thought I heard differently.

Vrt relief for plug in electric vehicles will expire. Full battery electric vehicles will be tapered.


----------



## Zenith63 (13 Oct 2020)

Wording on the VRT piece -


> Vehicle Registration Tax
> A new rates table is introduced for Vehicle Registration Tax. The charging structure for the NOx surcharge is also adjusted so that 1-40 mg are charged at €5 per mg, and 41-80 mg are charged at €15 per mg. The €5,000 relief for Battery Electric vehicles is tapered for vehicles with an OMSP over €40,000, so that no amount of relief is available for BEVs with a value of over €50,000.



The lowest rate of VRT used to be 14%, it is now 7%, so more expensive EVs will actually be better off in this new setup than when they previously qualified for the €5000 VRT rebate.


----------

